
I need to build a house, what kind of hammer should I buy? - jmorin007
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/07/i-need-to-build.html
======
maryrosecook
Hammers and word processors have a much lesser legacy impact upon building and
writing than software does upon making web sites and applications. If you
choose wrong with the former, you can very easily change your mind and avoid
having to redo anything. The same is definitely not true of the latter.

There is a continuum between a basic tool and a medium. Hammers and word
processors are basic tools. The basic tool of hacking is the word processor. A
piece of software, or programming language, is much further along that
continuum. A better simile for software and websites might be, "I want to
construct a place for people to live. What kind of building should I design?"

------
diego
If someone asked me that they need to build a website to promote X without
giving any more details, I'd say try Blogger or Wordpress. It may be just what
they need, why make a point about passion or drive if they want to build a
simple website? If they want to do something more sophisticated, they will
quickly find out the limitations and ask the right questions.

------
stcredzero
A better metaphor would be "what should I make it out of?" You can build a
house out of straw, sticks, bricks, or titanium. But these have different
advantages, drawbacks, and costs.

When it comes down to it, metaphors for software are almost always
particularly flawed.

~~~
staunch
> _You can build a house out of straw, sticks, bricks, or titanium. But these
> have different advantages, drawbacks, and costs._

Obviously the first two are susceptible to the huffing and puffing of wolves.

~~~
stcredzero
Yes, but they are cheaper and quicker to construct.

------
mdasen
But if someone doesn't use
(postgresql|mysql|appengine|lisp|python|rails|dojo|jquery|prototype|mac|linux|win)
for their project, it will just die!

;-)

